# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Mitre Slide Saw with steel cutting blade?

## adbert

Hi all,
I'm not a full time tradesperson so I'm planning to use the same tool for multi-purposes.
I'm planning to buy a mitre slide saw for cutting timber but when I need to cut steel,
can I simply put a steel cutting blade onto it? 
 If so, what's your recommendation for brand/model? I'm trying to keep the budget under
$250. 
Thanks.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Do you mean a cut off disc or an actual blade with teeth? I'd look into the size of the arbor before purchase to see if you can get disc/blades to suit.

----------


## adbert

Yeah I meant disc. If the steel cutting disc is replaced, would any mitre saw able to cut steel? Or do I need to get high RPM saws for the job?

----------


## Godzilla73

A dedicated cut off saw would be better, you'd need to get a sliding compound drop saw to get a decent depth of cut as in at least 300mm blade to cut 100mm sections. All the "dust"?? from cutting steel would play havoc with the bearings in the slides too.

----------


## watson

:What he said:  
Blade speed is also different......horses for courses is the way to go (*IMHO*)

----------


## Gaza

will depend on the thickness of steel you were wont to cut. 
a few years back you could get a GMC metal cut of saw for 100 bucks, not sure these days

----------


## watson

:What he said:  too 
There is a place Online Shopping | Australia Online Shopping | Deals Direct that sells a fair bit of GMC stuff....but I think they are closer to the $300 mark these days.
I still reckon its a "no-no"....... being a firm believer in separating the steel/welding area from the woodworking area..even for drill presses.
Old fart I know  :Hahaha:

----------


## Gaza

Ozito $190 2000W 355mm OZITO OZMCS2000WB Heavy Duty Metal Cutting Saw - Bunnings Warehouse 
supercheap $149 Rockwell Cut Off Saw - 1800W - Supercheap Auto Australia 
these will do 100x better job than a cut of blade in a drop saw, plus will keep the new drop saw nice. 
bunnings actual sell 9in cut of blades with 22.5mm bore to fit makita cirular saw for some sill reason, i know this cause i brought it by mistake & could not get it to fit my 9in grinder which has 22mm bore, pain in butt

----------


## watson

Yep agree......I over priced the GMC from Deals Direct.
Here's their Price Online GMC 2400W Cut Off Saw Discounts | GMC 2400W Cut Off Saw | Online @ Deals Direct.com.au

----------


## adbert

Argh. So I can't simply replace the disc from the timber mitre saw and turn it into steel saw! Damn. My budget will be blown out  :Frown: 
I do have a angle grinder which I use for steel cutting too. But I prefer proper steel cutting saw to get perfect cut (right angle).

----------


## China

Buy one off those cut off conversion set ups for the angle grinder http://www.supercheapauto.com.au/onl...46#Description

----------


## adbert

Thanks guys. All great ideas. I'll stick to Mr China's idea and get a SCA Angle Grinder Stand to mount my angle grinder!
Cheapest option. BTW I don't intend to cut steel thicker than 5mm.

----------


## Pulpo

Hmm 
Slightly off topic but I did exactly this. 
Except I had a good SCMS Makita. 
And decided to place a metal blade with carbide teeth to cut steel. 
I needed to make some accurate cuts. 
What a disaster. 
The blade was aussie made at $350. 
Bloody never worked properly. 
Yes it cuts steel but goes blunt in flash, had it resharpened. 
I just need to see this blade in action because apparently they sell hundreds for the same tool. 
and the good news it really F%$#ed the saw. 
I was a fool listening to the manufacturer. 
I will stick to my metal drop saw with abrasive disc.  
Cheap SCMS and drop saw is required, yes I know budget blown but cheaper in the long run in so many ways. 
good Luck 
Pulpo

----------


## adbert

Pulpo,
Do you think it would make a difference if you used steel cutting disc instead of a blade?

----------


## Ashore

Pulpo I use a steel cutting blade often , but in a saw that runs the right speed 
What was the RMP speed you were cutting at ( makita SCMS speed ) and what was the recomended speed for the blade, think you will find they vary greatly

----------


## cherub65

Ashore is spot on, circular saw runs at approx 4600rpm where a cold saw is at approx 52rpm. 
Only use Mitre saw to cut aluminium with the proper blade designed for mitre saws

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> Ashore is spot on, circular saw runs at approx 4600rpm where a cold saw is at approx 52rpm. 
> Only use Mitre saw to cut aluminium with the proper blade designed for mitre saws

  Absolutely correct, aluminium blades have negative set teeth where most wood blades are positive and its vital to understand how your machine works (pull over and push or pull through) and get the right one. The wrong one will try to throw the workpiece at you or worse. Right tool for the right job, there's cheap blokes in every emergency room  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.michelin

Hi,
I cannot understand why you are still having this conversation, a CMS for cutting timber is just that, for cutting timber (and aluminum with the correct blade) NOT for cutting steel.
You will wreck the saw or worse still, hurt yourself, don't do it.

----------


## Gaza

> Hi,
> I cannot understand why you are still having this conversation, a CMS for cutting timber is just that, for cutting timber (and aluminum with the correct blade) NOT for cutting steel.
> You will wreck the saw or worse still, hurt yourself, don't do it.

  wow, 2 yrs register first post.

----------


## watson

> hi,
> i cannot understand why you are still having this conversation, a cms for cutting timber is just that, for cutting timber (and aluminum with the correct blade) not for cutting steel.
> You will wreck the saw or worse still, hurt yourself, don't do it.

  *that's what the replies are saying.....the conversation continues because we can*

----------


## p.michelin

Fair enough, good point.
Regards

----------


## Godzilla73

> *that's what the replies are saying.....the conversation continues because we can*

   :Laughing1:

----------

